

German 'like' flap presages data privacy chaos - jfruh
http://www.itworld.com/data-protectionrecovery/195767/german-dis-prompts-ridicule-presages-more-eu-restrictions-web-service

======
Tharkun
The Germans have a thing for privacy, and rightly so given their history. If
you don't know what I'm talking about, I strongly suggest you check wikipedia:
<https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Stasi>

